# Strange Fish Behavior???



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

I've got 5 Cobra Endler Guppies and have had them for about a week now. Yesterday morning I noticed one of them lying on the bottom of my aquarium. I thought it was going to be another 'neon tetra' episode like I had 2 weeks ago when each neon rested on the bottom for an hour or so, started swimming around erratically, and then started floating up-side-down (all within about 3 hours).

So last night I expected the same from my Endler. But no, it was still lying on the bottom, only to come up to take a nibble of food. This morning I expected to find him/her no longer living. But there he/she was lying on the bottom again, not moving much, but very much alive.

This afternoon I couldn't find him/her so I had my wife look while I went to play tennis with my daughter. He/she was lying sort of underneath the bottom of a plant I have in my tank. Again, very much alive but not moving unless I were to move the tank.

Does anyone have a clue as to what may be going on with this fish?

Thanks for any and all help.

TripleB67


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

How long ago did you add them to the tank? And what genders? If you have 4 males one female then she will hide from the others to stop being chased. 
Just give them some time I'm sure it will be just fine.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like it is sick/dying. But really little fish are seldom treatable.


----------



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> How long ago did you add them to the tank? And what genders? If you have 4 males one female then she will hide from the others to stop being chased.
> Just give them some time I'm sure it will be just fine.


I added them about 5 days ago. He/she had been swimming around with the others up until yesterday. I'm not sure of the sex of each...this one is one of the smaller of the five. Thanks for your advice.

TripleB67


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

A there a lot of current in the tank? I used to have a 40g hob filter that moved a ton of water and I'd see my guppies on the bottom a lot hiding by stuff to stay out of the current. I switched to a much smaller filter and they were fine after that.


----------



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> A there a lot of current in the tank? I used to have a 40g hob filter that moved a ton of water and I'd see my guppies on the bottom a lot hiding by stuff to stay out of the current. I switched to a much smaller filter and they were fine after that.


There is quite a bit of current. The other 4 have no problem swimming in it but maybe this one is a little weaker than the rest.

Thanks for the input.

TripleB67


----------



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

This morning he/she is further up under the bottom of the plant but still alive.

TripleB67


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That would be the problem then, to much current. I sometimes still have to much with my huge air stone I'll see a platty resting by some driftwood or guppie resting by a plant. I just shut down the filter and air stone for about a hour or two then they are fine for the next few weeks and I'll see one do it again.


----------

